# brakes and key pad



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

hey everyone my 93 maxima is running great. the only thing is that my brakes r squeaking like crazy. i plan just to replace all the calipers, pads, and rotors. does any body know where i can get decent parts at a decent price. i heard that squeakyt brakes is something normal in maxima can any one verify it. also how does the kep pad car on the doors work where i can find the code and how the features of the keypad work


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

the squeaking is the pads are worn out. and you can parbably get the pads from the you local nissan dealer..if im not wrong they should be around $ 40 to 50. squeaking is not normal on the maximas. it does squeak when the pads are worn out...thats normal on almost every car. when you change your pad out there shouldnt be any squeaking at all.... and are you looking for after market rotors? or just stock replacement, as for the keypad, i have that too, and i dont know anything about it...the woners manule should tell u how to set it up.


----------

